# Government cancels two warships ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/7464085.stm

So the nicknamed "HMS Doubtful" and "HMS Dubious" have been canceled after all......


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

I wonder what ships are going to escort the 2 super carriers if they are ever built!


----------



## marinero (Jan 1, 2007)

John N MacDonald said:


> I wonder what ships are going to escort the 2 super carriers if they are ever built!


Hi John.
Maybe they will ask the French to supply the escorts after we contribute the Carriers to the EU Navy.
Regards(Thumb)


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Marinero.
Britain is not going to contribute the new super carriers to the EU NAVY. Brown said so at last weeks PM questions. Yes! I know we have all seen pigs that can fly.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Davie Tait said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/7464085.stm
> 
> So the nicknamed "HMS Doubtful" and "HMS Dubious" have been canceled after all......


What a surprise they really will be ' stealth ' after all, totally invisible. (Cloud) 

I cannot comment any further about this Government - I might just be rude (POP) 

Chris.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> Marinero.
> Britain is not going to contribute the new super carriers to the EU NAVY. Brown said so at last weeks PM questions. Yes! I know we have all seen pigs that can fly.


Having watched Prime Minister's Questions on TV I am very surprised there has not been more 'fall out' in regard to his answer about the carriers and his reference to the ENGLISH Navy - he definately tied himself in knots!!!
Peter4447(Smoke)


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

*Government Cancels Two Warships*

Peter 4447
I remember his quote on PM questions regarding the English Navy now that you have jogged my memory, I did not pick it up at the time, I concentrated more on his remarks regarding not contributing them to the EU navy. When the EU says jump, Gordon says ''how high''.
Robert

(Cloud) (Cloud) (Cloud)


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

John N MacDonald said:


> I wonder what ships are going to escort the 2 super carriers if they are ever built!


I've got four kayaks that can escort them, if that is any help.


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

Having just read the article it sounds to me like they found better things to spend the money on than exercising what were only options after all. You Poms should consider yourself lucky; immediately upon being elected, and announcing that sweeping cuts in public expenditure would be coming, to fix the problems created by his predecessors (what else?), Mr. Rudd, without pausing for breath, told us that the one budget that would be sacrosanct would be defence. So the ADF is still to get around $30 billion of war bling, all of which seems far more relevant to following the US on their various imperialist adventures than the defence of our own dear land.
CBoots


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Perhaps they can cancel the pointless "super-carriers" as well as save us some more money, then we won't need to escort anything.


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

John N MacDonald said:


> I wonder what ships are going to escort the 2 super carriers if they are ever built!


With tongue in cheek: Two SCOTTISH frigates, one WELSH submarine and a NORTHERN IRISH Type 23. Then they are going to call it the BRITISH navy.


----------



## Noddy-Billing (Nov 6, 2007)

Chouan said:


> Perhaps they can cancel the pointless "super-carriers" as well as save us some more money, then we won't need to escort anything.


We can't cancel them until Babcock Thorne & Rosyth Dockyard have been paid substantial millions, or else the Scottish voters may vote for someone else!
Then we will cancel them, because we will then realise that we could never afford to run them anyway. We didn't get where we are today by being honest!


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

cboots said:


> Having just read the article it sounds to me like they found better things to spend the money on than exercising what were only options after all. CBoots


Yeah sure - the only thing they want to spend the money on is MPs pay and expences which they want vastly increasing whilst everyone else is being told by them that they must refrain from asking for a rise, even though they are very poorly paid. (Cloud) 

Chris


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

Santos said:


> Yeah sure - the only thing they want to spend the money on is MPs pay and expences which they want vastly increasing whilst everyone else is being told by them that they must refrain from asking for a rise, even though they are very poorly paid. (Cloud)
> 
> Chris


Not entirely. I read today that some arty-pharty (have to spell it this way) group need money. They've only managed to collect just under half a million pounds in Lottery Money to ensure that -among other things - a rare lesbian Book is kept for future generations to admire!
This when villages, old people's centres, schools, health centres and much less deserving causes are moaning because they don't get enough.

Whatever happened to the real world?


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> Marinero.
> Britain is not going to contribute the new super carriers to the EU NAVY. Brown said so at last weeks PM questions. Yes! I know we have all seen pigs that can fly.


So that means they are going to be at the heart of the new EU Navy then !


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Santos said:


> Yeah sure - the only thing they want to spend the money on is MPs pay and expences which they want vastly increasing whilst everyone else is being told by them that they must refrain from asking for a rise, even though they are very poorly paid. (Cloud)
> 
> Chris


That's an easy one then - about 640 MP's at £40k annual lump sum for their second homes, total about £25.6m, or about £1bn in the life of a parliament that now can't be spent on the navy, hospitals, schools, unemployed, etc etc (until the next election that is)

Small wonder the politician's public rating is somewhere well south of second hand car salesmen and estate agents; and they wonder why nobody can be bothered to vote !


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Heard this today from a man very much in the know, the cost of bailing out the Northern Rock is TWICE the current years defence budget, so it must mean the HMS DARLING will never be built either.

Paul


----------

